# [SOLVED] Video drivers not found



## sourya_4 (Sep 20, 2009)

I got my computer recently formatted with a professional guy and he loaded all drivers but the video drivers jerked. He told he will come later but he is not even answering my phone .Now I heard abt dis website n d genius of d members.:wave: 

Everything is fine xcept for two drivers in my device manager ---

System Interrupt Controller

Video Controller (VGA Compatible) 

which show the ? n ! signs with yellow colour.

I think I hav a on board video card with my motherboard(Asus). Because of this my scroliing n windows movement is very jerky. Pls help me.ray:

Windows XP sp2
Amd Athlon 64 Processor 3200+
2.00GHz, 960 MB of RAM


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video drivers not found*

Do you have the model number of this ASUS board or the make and model of this computer?

Can you go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID
Do this for each error you have.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Video drivers not found*

PC specs please?
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## sourya_4 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Video drivers not found*

Motherboard - Asustek Rev 1.xx
RAM-DDR2-1GB
Amd Athlon 64 Processor 3200+
2.00GHz
dont know what vid card i hav(think i hav onboard)

*Device Instance ID*

*System Interrupt Controller*: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_5336&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&05

*Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*;
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3230&SUBSYS_81B51043&REV_11\4&3600494A&0&0008


thnx frnds, 

sourya


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video drivers not found*

These are the chipset driver and Video driver, but I need more info about your System to get you the correct drivers.

Can you run Everest under my signature and attach the full report to the thread.
This report will tell me what Hardware you have.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## sourya_4 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Video drivers not found*

Attached dude. thnx a lot for this

souryaray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video drivers not found*

Hi,
Thanks for the report.

From you report you have a *Asus A8VM-SE* Motherboard.
The drivers for this board can be found here:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx
*Select*: Motherboard
*Select*: Socket 939
*Select*: A8V-VM SE
*Select* your OS (XP)

The first driver you need to install is the CHIPSET Driver *VIA ChipSet HyperionPro Driver V507 for Windows 2000/XP/XP 64bit. (WHQL)*This is located under *"Others (2)"* in the list.

Install the Chipset driver first and *reboot*
Then go back to the list and install the *AMD Cool''''n''''Quiet Driver V1.2.2.0for Windows XP* also under *"Others (2)"* in the list.

You may then install the Video Driver *VIA Onboard VGA Driver V6.14.10.0033 for Windows XP(WHQL)/2000* under *VGA* in the list.

Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## sourya_4 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Video drivers not found*

Yippeee.

DID IT. THNX FOR EVERYTHING DUDE. REALLY AM OVERWHELMED. PROBLEM SOLVED. MY DISPLAY BETTER THAN EVER.THNK U DUDE. THNX A LOT.

Just a little suggestion. When am converting avi files to dvd format - the comp. really slows down and the process never ends up and shows some 7hrs to complete. anything i can do?

anyways U DID A WONDERFUL JOB N I OWE U ONE. ANYTHING 4 U. THNX THNX THNX BYE

sourya:wave:ray::1angel::grin::smile:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video drivers not found*

HI,
Glad your Video is back up and running and you have NO errors left in the DEVICE MANAGER (I am assuming this from your post). If you do PLEASE post them.



> Just a little suggestion. When am converting avi files to dvd format - the comp. really slows down and the process never ends up and shows some 7hrs to complete. anything i can do?


Not really, it is not the fastest computer in the world.
You are running (from your report) a 2.0 Ghz with a limit to a 512KB on the L2Cache.
Even worse a 64 KB on L1 cache.

This is no means a performace computer, so it may take some time to convert files.

I do not know what program you are using to convert these files, but IMO it will take some time regardless, but 7 hours is hard to believe.

What program are you using?

You only have 1GB of ram installed, but even 2GB (IMO) will not help you.
You need a processor that will give you a 1024 L2 cache to make any noticable difference.

Bill


----------



## sourya_4 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Video drivers not found*

Yeah no errors in device manager my scrolling n movement of windows r back to normal?

am using WinAvi converter

any better converters which take less time n cpu usage?ray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video drivers not found*

Whats the version number of you WinAVI?


----------



## sourya_4 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Video drivers not found*

8.0ray:ray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video drivers not found*

Hi Sourya 4,

I am not sure about the AVI issue so I do not want to steer you in the wrong direction.

I see you have the latest version, but I am not the one to guide you here as I do not use converters.

I would suggest you post a NEW thread under Windows XP Support.
Discribe your issue and attach your Everest Report to the thread.

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## sourya_4 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Video drivers not found*

k man. My main problem is solved and how to end this thread and mark it as solved?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video drivers not found*

Will do for you, but FYI you can go to Thread Tools to mark threads solved.
Sorry, I could not help you with the converter issue.
Bill


----------

